# Satan's Salsa... A Rivet-ing review



## richoso1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd like to thank John (Rivet) for this outstanding salsa that he shared with me. This is my personal review, and it was a very enjoyable event. Luckily, I still have some left for appealing my taste buds.
Appearance:
A rich dark red color, very much like the color of a chipotle adobe. You can clearly see seeds, and chunks of what are jalapeno, cayenne, and tomato.

Aroma:
A vinegar base with the sweetness of peppers and other spices. Very pleasant aroma that is well balanced.

Texture:
Nice chunks of jalapeno, cayenne, and tomato. There are other ingredients that are ground smaller, but yet giving it a chunky texture. This is a good texture that won’t easily fall off your burrito, tacos, nachos, or any other food.

Taste:
You’re very first taste is the vinegar, which seems to be of a good quality, then it is followed by the sweet and savory flavors of peppers, tomatoes, and other spices. The initial taste is a very good blending of compatible flavors. The heat then comes on by starting at the back of the throat, tongue, and roof of the mouth. It works its way towards the front, and by the time it hits your lips it’s mellowing out. The heat level is strong, but not offensive as the great balance of flavors blends it to a great balance.

This is a unique tasting salsa that is hot, and loaded with some very pleasant flavors. It is the best that I can remember tasting in at least 50 years of salsa tasting/eating.enjoying. John this is a killer salsa.


Just the facts. It's all good my friends.
.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 20, 2009)

nice review rich......his salsa looked good!


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't say any more than richoso said. he pretty much nailed it.

Satans Salsa is Awesome

The salsa has arrived




The first taste











Rivet  Job Well Done

Thank You very much for the sample


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 20, 2009)

Damn! With a review like that this sounds like a must try salsa 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I grew up in New Mexico and love a good salsa, course for my wife you just wave the pepper over the pot and that's almost to much... heh-heh.


----------



## alx (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome Rich and txbbqman.I am going to duplicate his procedure he so nicely posted


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 20, 2009)

Yep Me Too


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was also one of the lucky one who got some of rivets jalapeno and chennye salsa and it was very very good too. Not super hot but very very  tastey with a bit a kick. You did it justice there Rich for sure. Great job there Rivet. 
PS the habineros salsa was quite the hit at the Gathering at Jerry's


----------



## rivet (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey you all, thank you for such great words on my latest salsa. I appreciate the time you took to taste and post on it. Glad you liked it, and am already looking forward to next summer to improve on my salsa-skills 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





JIRod~ I've PM'd you the recipe. If anyone else would like it, i'd be glad to pass it on.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds Great John... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you would PM me the recipe...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 20, 2009)

richoso - once again, your post puts into words what i was unable to. when i received this salsa i was excited and anxious but also a little worried ~ the name alone was enough to scare away the rest of the family except for one of the boys.

tried it, and it was jsut like you said, it lets you get the flavors, then it hits you, then it retreats back and lets you see the flavors from a new angle. a very masterful job of salsa creation by rivet ~ my son who tried it is normally a wimp about spicy foods, but did enjoy this - his words were: "it doesn't last long and leaves behind a lot of flavor!"

as for the heat itself, my observation was that you sure notice it, but it doesn't beat the stuffing out of ya. it's just about right, allowing you to concentrate on everything else and admire the complexity of a real salsa.

excellent work, rivet, and an excellent review, richoso!


----------



## fire it up (Oct 21, 2009)

Just finished lunch, some of this fine salsa and tortilla chips, needs nothing more.
When I received some of John's salsa I cracked the jar open and immediately was hit with an amazing aroma.  The heat does build after a bit but doesn't linger.  I don't know what else to say that hasn't already been said so I'll say Thanks John, great salsa.  Sitting here right now I'm thinking about having some.


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 8, 2009)

Could you pm me the recipe? thanks, i likes me some salsa!!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 9, 2009)

My SIL, who has a very good taste for spicy stuff, tasted it yesterday. She put in in plain words by saying " It's Delicious!".


----------



## got14u (Nov 9, 2009)

you guys are killing me....Riv I need the recipe. even tho I'm married to a southern mexican mamacita that makes a killer salsa and pico I would love to try yours. Maybe we can trade some of her old family recipes from her mother for yours...lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

What about US???


----------



## got14u (Nov 9, 2009)

I will start compiling some and post them pretty soon...lol


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

THANK YOU...


----------



## rivet (Nov 9, 2009)

No worries Got1, I'll share it with you later today when I get home, I'm at work right now and don't have access to my recipe file.

I'd love to take a peek at some of those old-timey recipes...wow, I bet there are some serious dishes there!


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 17, 2009)

no deal on the recipe? or maybe you weren't offering to everyone?


----------



## got14u (Nov 17, 2009)

He has something against people from Florida....na just joking I'm sure he will send it to you. He pm'ed me with it...lol


----------



## rivet (Nov 17, 2009)

You didn't get it? I PM'd it at the same time I sent Jerod's his. I'll try again in a bit....


----------

